# New Skimmer but which one



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking for a new skimmer for about 150 gallons total

Looked at the JNS-U2. Anyone using one that can provide feed back.
Also saw a Vertex IN-250 which of course has the great name

Or let me know if you have a great used unit for sale


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

last 3 years I use Buble Magus Skimmers. Very good performance and never had a problems

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have the JNS and i love it. Simple design and the pump is super quiet.

In my research to replace my old skimmer i found that there are allot of good options and most people love their skimmers.


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

Greg. I thought you were an Octopus man. I have looked at the Magnus too at SUM online


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

Paul, how easy was it to dial in? Once set does it stay set? I had problems with the SWC holding the settings


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

DamFish said:


> Greg. I thought you were an Octopus man. I have looked at the Magnus too at SUM online


I sent you PM.

Octopus is history. Expensive pump, very sensitive to water level and chemistry changes. At least my model was.

you can always look marinedepot for reviews

http://www.marinedepot.com/Bubble_M...kimmers-Bubble_Magus-4W05001-FIPSISNW-vi.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*skimmer*

I am using a vertex 100-in , u prob would need the next size up , mine is running like a champ skims like a champ and no inconsistantcies at all .


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

checkout vertex omega 180i or 200i.....

.... am currently running the omega 180i on a 110 gallon system and it's workin great for me!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

DamFish said:


> Paul, how easy was it to dial in? Once set does it stay set? I had problems with the SWC holding the settings


Once it broke in, it was very easy to tune. I do adjust everyone once in a while but only when i dose with the cyanoclean, which makes the skimmer go crazy while trying to remove the traces of it from the tank.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

sweet ride said:


> checkout vertex omega 180i or 200i.....
> 
> .... am currently running the omega 180i on a 110 gallon system and it's workin great for me!


The 180i would probably be my top pick if its in the budget, if not then JNS but i can't even remember if theres a huge price difference. I just knew that the 180i was too small for my tank and didn't feel like spending big bucks on the next one up in size.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

running a 180i on my 90 gallon, skimming well but you can definitly here a humming from the pump.


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

*Not in my set up*

Everything in my set up is in the basement. Law of my wife. It must be silent and the buckets are not allow up stairs anymore, so I moved the sump downstairs.
Happy wife, happy life and more trips to the LFS



kies1 said:


> running a 180i on my 90 gallon, skimming well but you can definitly here a humming from the pump.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

DamFish said:


> Everything in my set up is in the basement. Law of my wife. It must be silent and the buckets are not allow up stairs anymore, so I moved the sump downstairs.
> Happy wife, happy life and more trips to the LFS


Mine is under my tank and with the doors closed can barely here it.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

DamFish said:


> Everything in my set up is in the basement. Law of my wife. It must be silent and the buckets are not allow up stairs anymore, so I moved the sump downstairs.
> Happy wife, happy life and more trips to the LFS


for silent skimmers look at those with DC pumps. I switched everything to DC pumps - skimmer, return pumps. the noisiest thing in my systems is the water.


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

Bayinaung said:


> for silent skimmers look at those with DC pumps. I switched everything to DC pumps - skimmer, return pumps. the noisiest thing in my systems is the water.


Amen to that! Did the same - noise is almost null.


----------

